# Seikon No Qwaser



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 19, 2007)

​
This monthly manga is from the same artist of the Mai-hime/Otome manga. The manga can be found here.
Manga PLUS!


----------



## Acidblood7 (Feb 19, 2007)

The second link you posted requires you to login in, that means needing to join.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Mar 1, 2007)

The free links seem to be working now.


----------



## isanon (Mar 2, 2007)

this is one fucked up manga but i like it


----------



## Acidblood7 (Apr 23, 2007)

Can someone please upload all the chaps to current one, I think so far 2 to 3 releases.


----------



## CrimsonWolf (Feb 5, 2008)

here is some info for first post:

Seikon no Qwaser
Mangaka: Yoshino Hiroyuki(Writer) Sato Kenetsu(Artist)
Volumes Published: 3
Project Status: Active
Genre: School, Action, Fantasy, Ecchi
Summary:
St. Mikhailov Academy student Oribe Mafuyu comes across a mysterious silber haird boy. He is called a Qwaser, a being who draws power from soma and is able to manipulate a specific element. And now, in the 21st century, the mystery revolving around an icon turns the academy into the battleground for the fight between the Qwasers!!
Contains Mature Content 

also heres another site that does it.


----------



## coolx (Feb 5, 2008)

yeah, this is a good manga...
I like it too...


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 5, 2008)

i remember seeing an awesome sig done by BAX of this manga back a few months ago...

i forgot to check it out lol... it looks awesome


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 20, 2008)

Lovely ecchi series.


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Sep 21, 2008)

Like the series, hey Kitty Litter, which manga is that sig from?


----------



## Fenix (Oct 4, 2008)

Chapter 6 from "Lonel"


Vol.2


----------



## Crossclowned12 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for the update


----------



## Fenix (Oct 22, 2008)

Chapter 7 from Lonel 

[NKSH and JC] Nurarihyon no Mago - Chapter 31.rar

check this shit out!


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 23, 2008)

socially challenged pretty boys learns how to care again, all the while they are being attached by alchemist looking for a painting. Somehow I don't find this manga made of much win....oh yeah he NEEDS to suck on some titties for more power...ingenious.....


----------



## Schneider (Oct 24, 2008)

A manga about sucking tits to gain power. 

That's pretty fly.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 24, 2008)

*reads the line about a hero who draws power from breastmilk* Did I really just read that?! Yeah, I'm going to have to read this series just to see what's up with that...and how he found out in the first place. xD Fairly hilarious dream as a result of seeing what she did from the first chapter. Ahaha at the girl actually trying to suck on her own chest. Loved how Aleksander talked to Miyuri, fairly expected ending of second chapter, but passable series, I might read more.


----------



## Fenix (Oct 24, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> socially challenged pretty boys learns how to care again, all the while they are being attached by alchemist looking for a painting. Somehow I don't find this manga made of much win....oh yeah he NEEDS to suck on some titties for more power...ingenious.....



Attached lol, somehow I don't find myself taking this seriously 

But I digress, I do think the setting is little out there as well. I actually find the breast feeding somewhat dumb, but I really like what this artist does with the characters. It's not the "best" (whatever best may be) but it's got appeals


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 26, 2008)

A manga about a guy that gets power by sucking breasts.


Can one ask for a better manga?


----------



## Solar old (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a really strange concept. 

First off, it is playing heavily off of the Catholic Church. In the opening chapter, it refers to the image of Mary, and uses the Greek word Theokotos, which is essentially 'Mother of God'. Mary's profound role in salvation ought not be mitigated to her breasts, though it must be acknowledged that the Son of God was nurtured by them, and grew into a strong man because of the care of her heart. I do not mind her reference in principal, but I could see where that was going, and it was not a good place.

I would secondly point out that the stigmata of Christ - the uncontrolled bleeding in the hands and feet and side - are a mystical treasure that belong to the Saints of the Catholic Church. Only a few men and women have ever had it, and it is a sign of distinction, a great grace that indicates how closely they have united themselves to Christ, and to permit Him to live through them, such that His own body is bursting through their own. They have 'become' Christ to such a high degree that the wounds which he endured on the cross become their own.

I did not get past the first issue of this manga because I found it so grossly offensive, but I do not think this Mangaka fully understands the significance of Stigmata in the life of the Church. Christ, ever alive, Resurrected and Ascended in Body and Soul, reveals his wounds to us through the saints as a reminder that the Christian must suffer as He did, and must see this suffering as a great honor, a magnificent source of power and grace for the world, for it is only through Christ's own suffering that the world was redeemed. NOw that His life must continue to be present within us, it is our duty to take up our crosses and willingly suffer (though quietly, graciously, and if at all possible, in secret, so as not to become a burden for others). The stigmata shows how suffering- willingly expereinced - is a source of joy, and is not something to run away from, but to prayerfully, lovingly embrace. 

Now, we all know how important mothers are, how our own were (hopefully) pivotal in nurturing and raising us; in ensuring our good health with the strength of their love for us. This theme is worthy of exploration - that mothers empower us to become better, to grow into good men and women. Our mothers give us life, and it is this attribute of motherhood which is enforced by her ability to not only give life, but sustain it by the milk of her breasts. But this is a brief period of our lives and though it is surely cherished by each of our mothers, it is not intended to be a disordered need which permits that a man with unquenchable thirst rip open the blouse of a woman, exposing her most secret and treasured body parts to shame and ridicule. 

But breast-feeding is a wholesome and beautiful thing. Of course there are perverts out there who get their jollies off of this aspect of motherhood, just as some other sickos like pregnant porn etc. Humans can conceive of  an astonishing number of disgusting things to do with their bodies in the vain hope of filling the emptiness in their hearts... 

So I really can't dig this pseudo religious porn. It is a bastardization of my faith, and a perversion of a beautiful aspect of motherhood. It is worth pointing out that the mangaka has unkowingly hit a nail right on the head by depicting what is the cause for a man's biological attraction towards breasts: their capacity to nurture new life; to ensure healthy offspring which at one point is aided by breast-feeding. A woman's breasts represent her capacity to do exactly what belongs to women alone, and is therefor, the essence of 'womanhood' - her ability to be responsible for lives; protecting them in her womb, lovingly bringing them into the world despit eunbearable suffering, nurturing them in infancy, and teaching them as they grow. 

We men would do well to consider that this is the purpose that our attraction satisfies - to create life through the union of a man and a woman. When we alienate a woman's breasts from her capacity for life, and for the fullness of womanhood - motherhood - we do all women a great disservice. We dishonor ourselves as lechers; we dishonor our own mothers; and for those of us hoping to one day get married, we dishonor our future spouses by cultivating a mindset that sees a woman's body only for the pleasure that it can offer, but not as a part of a greater whole - a person with a mind, a heart, and a soul. Fixation on the merely physical is bound to cause irreparable harm to our future relationships and is a significant root of infidelity and divorce in the west. This manga is really playing up a simple sexual impulse that men have, and by its graphic depiction, encourages a disordered view of the meaning and dignity which belong to a woman and her breasts.

In summary, I think the author could have taken this in a different direction. It would be pretty innovative to explore how mothers empower us, how we rely on them, and how harmful it is to us when they fail us by their selfishness - or in the extreme, when they abandon us. This is a really powerful concept and western culture is being torn asunder by the failure of the atomic family, and the acceptance of this phenomenon by the people of the world. A superhero that needs his mother in a non-perverse, wholesome and redeeming way, could be a really moving attempt at storytelling - and by it's attempt to seriously tackle a fundamental part of human life, would be able to claim for itself the true title of 'Art'.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Nov 27, 2008)

I haven't checked out this thread in a while. I put up a better link to read the manga.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (May 24, 2009)

If anyone cares chapter 13 is out.
Chapter 2

This manga has always been heavy with  but this chapter was just over the top. Not that I'm complaining but it was just so surprising in it's blatancy.


----------



## Fenix (May 24, 2009)

DOn't forget an anime has been announced as well

No other details however, check ANN for the news


----------



## Hitomi (May 26, 2009)

lol awesome! reading chapter 1 right now!!


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 7, 2009)

*


Ulquiorra Schiffer said:



I have a few questions if anyone can answer them. Do we get spoilers for this manga, when does the raw come out, and how long do we usually have to wait for a trans?

Click to expand...


No one can answer that? I assume this is monthly so, will we see a chapter soon?*


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 7, 2009)

Ulquiorra Schiffer said:


> *
> Do we get spoilers for this manga, when does the raw come out, and how long do we usually have to wait for a trans?*





Ulquiorra Schiffer said:


> *
> 
> No one can answer that? I assume this is monthly so, will we see a chapter soon?*


I usually don't look for raws or spoilers so I don't know and yes this is monthly so a new chapter _*should*_ be out soon.


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 7, 2009)

*


Tapp Zaddaz said:



			I usually don't look for raws or spoilers so I don't know and yes this is monthly so a new chapter should be out soon.
		
Click to expand...


Awesome, that's great to know. I'm kinda frustrated that I took on another monthly. LoL. The suspense is killer. But at least I'm looking forward to this month's chapter.*


----------



## Fenix (Jun 8, 2009)

Just so you know, the raw is way ahead of the translation

The translation is done by a freelancer dude, so there is no scheduled release dates whatsoever


----------



## Ulquiorra Schiffer (Jun 8, 2009)

*


Fenix said:



			Just so you know, the raw is way ahead of the translation

The translation is done by a freelancer dude, so there is no scheduled release dates whatsoever
		
Click to expand...


Really? So there's no guarantee of a chapter anytime soon? That really sucks. I'd love to keep reading this manga, but if it just comes out when it comes out, I think I'll have to pass on it. *


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 12, 2009)

So um, does anyone at least know where the raws can be found?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jul 16, 2009)

ninjaq said:


> How's this:



Thank you!


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jul 22, 2009)

this little segment in Chapter 209 with Cosmo Entelecheia 

New Chapter!


----------



## urgetopurge (Aug 17, 2009)

I started reading this series a few days ago and I have caught up to Chapter 17. I did a search for a manga which had "ecchi" + "seinen" and this came up. Plus, as someone who understands a bit about science, I like the take they did on the elements. Its not a complete bullshit story line like a manga I read previously which had soda cans containing spirits in which they waged war between aluminum and steel cans. wtf. This story line is actually well thought of and has an amazing sense of creativity which is not taken too far. The other thing I like about this series is that the chapters are about 40 pages each which is twice and long as regular manga chapters which depicts a lot of the plot.

As for people like Solar (see the rediculously long post above), if you can't take this as a manga (aka art form + story line), then don't bother reading it at all. If you feel disturbed religiously by the fact that the "fighters" need to "re-energize" by sucking breasts and believe that it is the unholiest of "acts against god"................  then go fuck off. Thsi is something you read. Something you enjoy. Not something that tells you what to believe. And if you feel that this story has committed blasphemy against god or other *bullshit* gods, then go read something else you fucking idiots. Don't complain about how you are so "offended" by it or that other shit. I admit its a bit gory at times but its a damn art form and somethign that was the brainchild of a goddamn creative man. A good story is a good story despite what allusions to god it may use in a fictional or nonfictional sense. I'm so so so so so tired of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)/bitches like you that have the compulsory need to complain about an art form because it is "blasphemous". BULLSHIT. You don't like it? Don't bash it like you have done throughout that stupid post. JUST MOVE ON.

Read this for the art/story. Its just amazing. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



btw I'm Christian 
*Spoiler*: __ 



not


----------



## Mozu (Dec 2, 2009)

Heh, I'm probably going to give this manga a try since the anime is being released, but before I do...

Does this manga purport that women lactate all the time even if they're not pregnant?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2009)

I just caught up with the first 18 chapters and I found the D.Grayman/Fate Night Stay cosplays to be particularly entertaining in ch.17 xDD


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Feb 15, 2010)

*3* count 'em, *Three* new chapters are out!

Chapter 389
Chapter 389
Chapter 389


----------



## kaze_to_ame (Mar 31, 2010)

I admit, though this manga is just oh a step or two from porn, I can't seem to get enough of it.  Especially the last two chapters, oh I wish there was more than what is out.  Seikon no Qwaser is my guilty pleasure.


----------



## Kellogem (Mar 31, 2010)

kaze_to_ame said:


> I admit, though this manga is just oh a step or two from porn, I can't seem to get enough of it.  Especially the last two chapters, oh I wish there was more than what is out.  Seikon no Qwaser is my guilty pleasure.



I know what you mean... I embarrassed to tell even to my manga reading friends I like a series where the main protagonist boosts up his powers by sucking breast milk and a couple of antagonists are cumming mercury..


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 5, 2010)

I have a question....do you think either of Mafuyu's parents could be Qwaser?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2010)

lol, just when we thought the scantlations were dead,  has been released


----------



## ichigeau (Oct 25, 2010)

kaze_to_ame said:


> I admit, though this manga is just oh a step or two from porn, I can't seem to get enough of it.  Especially the last two chapters, oh I wish there was more than what is out.  Seikon no Qwaser is my guilty pleasure.



wait did you even saw the anime uncensored ? its beyong shameness and ridiculousness

ex at the start
manga: you see a the girl whit the other girl all her shirt riped off so you see her breast, but the drawing is really great and all its only 1 page, then it change to m, em what was her name, tomo and mafuyu walking and talking


anime: you see a fucking 3-4 minute scene whit the girl whit weird boobs plugging everywhere and then she ripp her pants off put her pointy finger on her panty then ripp off her bra then start sucking her boobs like wtf 

then we see tomo running whit the fucking boobs jumping everywhere in a big close up and whit the stupidest voice ever omg 



at least the manga was cool and whit great drawing, you tough the breast milk stuff was too much ? its nothing compare to the anime its an extreme abuse of fanservice, so much that its not even funny


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 25, 2010)

Ah, the good ole virginity test is still being practiced 

Scantlation for ch.26 has now been released.


----------



## rajin (Feb 26, 2013)

*Seikon no Qwaser 77 **RAW 
*
*Ch.233*


----------



## rajin (Apr 16, 2013)

*Seikon no Qwaser 78 Raw  *
*quick reflexes
*


----------



## rajin (Jul 31, 2014)

*volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. 
volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. 

volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. 
volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. 
volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. 
volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. 
volume 5 extras were also posted on Batoto. 

*


----------

